# Big "A" Detailing Chrysler 300C clear coat correction BOMB



## Got_Leather (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm not doubting that the M105 finishes down excellent and looks great on the white Audi you did. I'm saying that there is a better finish to be had in the paint that it won't have unless polished with. You are using non-diminishing abrasives so the best possible finish will not be achieved unless using a polish that breaks down. Even though 205 is a quick and effective polish that can look great alone, while finishing to the eye "flawless" using something like Menzerna 106FA or 85rd will ALWAYS take it to another level and bring more gloss and reflect more light evenly on the paint. 

I just know if I had a car in my possession that the owner couldn't come pickup due to weather, I would spend a few hours on it and hit it with 85rd just so I know I did everything I can to have that car with the best paint it can. Will the owner notice a difference??? Most likely not, but I will.


----------



## KAP8 (Feb 19, 2008)

Got_Leather said:


> I'm not doubting that the M105 finishes down excellent and looks great on the white Audi you did. I'm saying that there is a better finish to be had in the paint that it won't have unless polished with. You are using non-diminishing abrasives so the best possible finish will not be achieved unless using a polish that breaks down. Even though 205 is a quick and effective polish that can look great alone, while finishing to the eye "flawless" using something like Menzerna 106FA or 85rd will ALWAYS take it to another level and bring more gloss and reflect more light evenly on the paint.
> 
> I just know if I had a car in my possession that the owner couldn't come pickup due to weather, I would spend a few hours on it and hit it with 85rd just so I know I did everything I can to have that car with the best paint it can. *Will the owner notice a difference??? Most likely not, but I will.*


DJ, it is comments like that......that show your character and committment. :thumbup:


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

Big A, I just love reading your threads, its always something good..carry on....LOL


----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

dboy11 said:


> Big A, I just love reading your threads, its always something good..carry on....LOL


hey whats up man? ill reply back to dj in a few days. the shop is busy today & im going to atlantic city tomorrow night so ill be off on monday lol.
dj is the detail police of the forum lol.


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

thekurgan said:


> It would drive me nuts knowing this customer is going to fcuk this paint up in 1 weeks time. Nice correction, however.


This is what keeps detailers in business


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

AndrewBigA said:


> hey whats up man? ill reply back to dj in a few days. the shop is busy today & im going to atlantic city tomorrow night so ill be off on monday lol.
> dj is the detail police of the forum lol.


Not much I just got back from Kauai, Hawaii I've been there for the last week.


----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

dboy11 said:


> Not much I just got back from Kauai, Hawaii I've been there for the last week.


nice! my bro went there a few eyars ago for his honeymoon!


----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

Got_Leather said:


> I'm not doubting that the M105 finishes down excellent and looks great on the white Audi you did. I'm saying that there is a better finish to be had in the paint that it won't have unless polished with. You are using non-diminishing abrasives so the best possible finish will not be achieved unless using a polish that breaks down. Even though 205 is a quick and effective polish that can look great alone, while finishing to the eye "flawless" using something like Menzerna 106FA or 85rd will ALWAYS take it to another level and bring more gloss and reflect more light evenly on the paint.
> 
> I just know if I had a car in my possession that the owner couldn't come pickup due to weather, I would spend a few hours on it and hit it with 85rd just so I know I did everything I can to have that car with the best paint it can. Will the owner notice a difference??? Most likely not, but I will.


DJ you are not the detail police. i dont need a lesson on anything from you with each thread that i post for work done in my shop. you clearly have too much time on your hands to have such an opinion on my work. instead of trying to find things wrong with my work and or others i think you should work on bringing more cars into your mothers garage for your detailing. stop worrying what im doing, my shop is hours away from your location anyway. 
i look at your threads the same as i read other detailers. i dont really find the point in commenting on your work since it matters nothing to me what yo do over there. sure i could find things in your thread that i dont agree with but what advantage would that be to me?

fyi i challenged my skills to see if i could glass out the clear coat without machine polishing afterwordss. the car came out perfect with the exception of the nose of the car & black roof that i felt needed some machine polishing. 
the car came out like glass & i completed putting together the thread.

DJ do yourself a favor, next time your about to write a detailing police ticke,
please send me a PM instead of posting up your thoughts in my threads.


----------



## Envious Eric (Dec 2, 2009)

AndrewBigA said:


> DJ you are not the detail police. i dont need a lesson on anything from you with each thread that i post for work done in my shop. you clearly have too much time on your hands to have such an opinion on my work. instead of trying to find things wrong with my work and or others i think you should work on bringing more cars into your mothers garage for your detailing. stop worrying what im doing, my shop is hours away from your location anyway.
> i look at your threads the same as i read other detailers. i dont really find the point in commenting on your work since it matters nothing to me what yo do over there. sure i could find things in your thread that i dont agree with but what advantage would that be to me?
> 
> fyi i challenged my skills to see if i could glass out the clear coat without machine polishing afterwordss. the car came out perfect with the exception of the nose of the car & black roof that i felt needed some machine polishing.
> ...


LOL, you had to bring this thread back 4 days to say that??


----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

Envious Eric said:


> LOL, you had to bring this thread back 4 days to say that??


yes, sorry i like to have the last word but i dont think thats possible with DJ the detail police on patrol here.

:angel:


----------



## Envious Eric (Dec 2, 2009)

yeah but you are "sponsor" ripping on members...cant be good for business, especially one as highly regarded as DJ.


----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

Envious Eric said:


> yeah but you are "sponsor" ripping on members...cant be good for business, especially one as highly regarded as DJ.


if hes so highly reguarded then he should sponsor forums like me & every other real business that uses the forums to self promote!

him being a member means nothing at all to me. if hes going ot come at me, ill go right back at him.

take it easy.

wish i had weather in nyc right now that you are probably currently having in cali!


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

Envious Eric said:


> yeah but you are "sponsor" ripping on members...cant be good for business, especially one as highly regarded as DJ.


Andrew I have to agree with Eric at some level with this. As a sponsor you really should not be combative with what people post about your work or process. Really it puts you in a bad light with some that are merely reading this thread, that might be thinking of using use.

That's just my .02 on it


----------



## Got_Leather (Sep 14, 2009)

Funny guy you are...

Haven't seen my mother in nearly 4 years and the garage I OWN is about the same size as your "shop". You keep doing things the way you do up there and keep taking shortcuts with your customers and we will see where that gets you. Why don't you ask anyone here as a customer stand point? Do they want there car compounded then covered with wax? I'm sure its tough for you facing the facts but just the way it is. I'll sign you up for my next paint correction class so you can see what your "suppose" to be doing. Have a good one.


----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

dboy11 said:


> Andrew I have to agree with Eric at some level with this. As a sponsor you really should not be combative with what people post about your work or process. Really it puts you in a bad light with some that are merely reading this thread, that might be thinking of using use.
> 
> That's just my .02 on it


true but at the same time im not going to sit back while some random detailer from many states away continues to post in my threads the wrong things he thinks im doing with my detailing work. its ok to discuss things with other detailers but i dont need a lesson as if every time he posts something he is the detail police & im just the newb starting out.

i dont come on here to argue with anyone.

the more professional way would be to call me up or send me a private message if he wanted to discuss something. do you ever see me jump into his threads?

detailers are constantly debating with eachother about whose right & whose wrong.

everyone sees how the cars i detail comes out. everyone knows my work is some of the best around my area & thats all that mattes to me.

i dont sit around & wonder what other detailers are doing & neither should he.


----------



## Got_Leather (Sep 14, 2009)

AndrewBigA said:


> true but at the same time im not going to sit back while some random detailer from many states away continues to post in my threads the wrong things he thinks im doing with my detailing work. its ok to discuss things with other detailers but i dont need a lesson as if every time he posts something he is the detail police & im just the newb starting out.
> 
> i dont come on here to argue with anyone.
> 
> ...


You took it completely the wrong way. You used products for the 1st time and I was trying to help ya out and you get defensive over anything I say. But I guess you missed that part and the part I said nice job too.


----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

Got_Leather said:


> You took it completely the wrong way. You used products for the 1st time and I was trying to help ya out and you get defensive over anything I say. But I guess you missed that part and the part I said nice job too.


no i understood what you said. i was testing the product out since a friend of mine said you can finish off without polishing. this has nothing to do with taking a short cut. i had all the time in the world to polish the car out but for what the customer paid & being that hes getting rid of the car in a few months i gave him his moneys worth.

i dont want to constantly argue with you DJ. i have better & more important things that i could be doing with my spare time.


----------



## Envious Eric (Dec 2, 2009)

AndrewBigA said:


> no i understood what you said. i was testing the product out since a friend of mine said you can finish off without polishing. this has nothing to do with taking a short cut. i had all the time in the world to polish the car out but for what the customer paid & being that hes getting rid of the car in a few months i gave him his moneys worth.
> 
> i dont want to constantly argue with you DJ. i have better & more important things that i could be doing with my spare time.


See man, thats the part you left out! That clears things up, and agrees with what DJ had said in an earlier post.

If someone is looking for a real detail, then there is no way you would finish off with 105, no matter what color or car. But for the quick fix and flip, it might do ok with a good filling wax on top to sort of "hide the haze" so to speak.

there was another detailer who said you can finish off with 105 on black just by switch up the pad 1/2 way through the working time (30 seconds??????) I saw some of his work up close a couple months back...sub-par at best and the owner wasnt thrilled when I point some things out.


----------



## AndrewBigA (Jun 11, 2009)

Envious Eric said:


> See man, thats the part you left out! That clears things up, and agrees with what DJ had said in an earlier post.
> 
> If someone is looking for a real detail, then there is no way you would finish off with 105, no matter what color or car. But for the quick fix and flip, it might do ok with a good filling wax on top to sort of "hide the haze" so to speak.
> 
> there was another detailer who said you can finish off with 105 on black just by switch up the pad 1/2 way through the working time (30 seconds??????) I saw some of his work up close a couple months back...sub-par at best and the owner wasnt thrilled when I point some things out.


lol there was nothing left in the paint to "hide or cover up or fill in" after i was done compounding the car.

if the customer was keeping the car & i got paid the proper amount for the job then i wouldve machine polished the complete car before applying any wax.

anyway, i actually jsut got off the phone with DJ. we chatted it up for almost an hour & a half lol.

bye


----------

